

Australian Gov requires agencies obtain ministers approval for cloud computing - ra
http://www.attorneygeneral.gov.au/Mediareleases/Pages/2013/Third%20quarter/5July2013-PolicyforGovernmentuseofcloudcomputingservices.aspx

======
ra
If the data relates to privacy or is classified.

(Sorry I couldn't squeeze everything into 80 chars)

